# MARCO MOMI: Almost Nowhere | Jess Reviews



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

*Marco Momi* _Almost Nowhere_

There are three pieces on this, and only the third with which I am already familiar. _Ludica III_ includes an array of electronic sounds in conjunction with the more traditionally acoustic sounds drawn from Nikel, the featured ensemble on this disc made up of saxophone, electric guitar, percussion and piano. Although this is something I would certainly love a lot, unfortunately some of the electronic diffusion might sound better on speakers rather than headphones (there are a few blips, clicks and high pitched beeps that get a little too far _inside_ my ear for my taste), but there's a really colourful interplay between all sounds that create an enchanting little world for the ears to explore.

_Tre Nudi, Quattro Nudi, Cinque Nudi, Sei Nudi_ is a cycle presented as one work, one listening experience. It is a lot more sparse and drawn out in its exploration of musical ideas and sonic textures, but with enough variety and a strong enough sense of structural pacing (for each part of the cycle, at the very least) that Momi's music rarely feels self indulgent. Though it's 37 minutes long, the relaxed pace almost lulls the listener into a trance and shortens the perceived time span just a little. The only real drawback for me is that sometimes the episodic nature of this work can feel a bit uninspired by comparison to the previous piece. However, I do like the electronics in it more than the first piece.

_Almost Nowhere_ is an utterly gorgeous work; there is a sense of ebb and flow in the music that comes across from the interrelation between dynamic shape, melody and the relative density of timbres at any point in time. Probably my favourite thing on this release. I highly recommend this piece for a rather calm yet totally fascinating, inventive and colourful contemporary music experience.

Just don't read the dreadful, pseudo-philosophical booklet that comes with the CD and you'll be fine!










Originally posted here


----------

